# Mcafee and firewalls



## Roger1959 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi, Today I tried to load Mcafee antivirus software which I purchased with my new computer. However, when I tried to activate it I got a message from MacAfee saying it couldn't install due to my IP address being compromised and advised me to buy AOI firewall to run alongside the antivirus software for 99.95. Any advice?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How did you try to activate it from within the software itself or by an outside link?


----------



## Roger1959 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had a software package which consisted of a 'scratch card' plastic card with a 24 digit code on it. I went on to the Mcafee website and when I tried to go through the installation process it would install and pointed me to technical help which I accessed and was told my IP address was compromised


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think it's legitimate and your PC is likely already infected. 

What anti-virus were you running before?

What is the operating system?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a screenshot of what you're seeing. There's no such thing as AOI Firewall.


----------



## Roger1959 (Jul 8, 2019)

It's actually called ZoneAlarm security Pro firewall


----------



## Roger1959 (Jul 8, 2019)

I've got the feeling that I don't really need this extra level of security but why would Mcafee tell me I needed to install this firewall to clean up my IP address?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We can't help you if you don't reply to all of the questions and perform the requested tasks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Mcafee site you went to was probably based on a misspelling; which is really a for pay technical support site. And if you do some checking, you will find that the ZoneAlarm Pro costs only $30 currently.


----------



## Roger1959 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys, I have not proceeded with the purchase and have downloaded a free product instead


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Helpinghands68,

Please be careful when posting advice here. You need to specify that disabling the firewall is only a measure to do to test something to see if that's what's blocking it but they need to remember to turn it back on. Also, in this case, doing so may have let something nefarious in given that it looks like the product they were trying to install wasn't the legitimate McAfee.


----------

